# PowerColor HD 5770 PCS++ 1 GB



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2010)

PowerColor's HD 5770 PCS++ could be described as an evolutionary step from the HD 5770 PCS+, targeted at overclockers. It is the first HD 5770 that comes with a Volterra voltage regulator which allows software voltage control. This enables tweakers to get higher overclocks out of their card without complicated modding.

*Show full review*


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 3, 2010)

The price is mighty high, but considering you get 70% of the performance of a 5850, for ~56% of the price, it's in fact quite balanced when compared to the rest of the 5000 generation. 
The problem here is that the overall price/perf ratio of this entire generation is too high


----------



## Delta6326 (May 3, 2010)

to much $$ over its little brother


----------



## OnBoard (May 3, 2010)

Is overclocked and uses LESS power than reference design, well that's a first. Nicely done, but I still like my Vapor-X 



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> These numbers are good, but we have seen higher clocks on the Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X which managed 990 / 1450.



That sure is a nice sample, mine crashed on MSI Kombustor with 950/1400 has to be core then seeing all these do over 1400 on memory. But nothing a little voltage bump don't fix, haven't just tweaked more yet.


----------



## R_1 (May 3, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Is overclocked and uses LESS power than reference design, well that's a first. Nicely done, but I still like my Vapor-X


Stock HD5770 has this famous Vapor-X heatsink too, but it is under the Batman shroud and can't be seen.

What PowerColor HD 5770 PCS++ brings is a Digital VRM + Voltera PWM.

Can we solder a PWM fan connector to this board?


----------



## btarunr (May 3, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> to much $$ over its little brother



$5 over its little brother, if you're referring to PCS+.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 3, 2010)

Well *I* wouldn't spend that much for only 25mhz more on the mem maybe on the core but you can easily overclock it to that. then spend that $5 on something you need


----------



## OnBoard (May 3, 2010)

R_1 said:


> Stock HD5770 has this famous Vapor-X heatsink too, but it is under the Batman shroud and can't be seen.
> 
> What PowerColor HD 5770 PCS++ brings is a Digital VRM + Voltera PWM.



Yeah, but it runs 10C hotter and is more noisy idle than Vapor-X on load!

And that's why this model is also more expensive than the previous model, prefectly just.
(Now if they could only make 5850s like it, but cheaper )


----------

